# What's your favorite WMA's for turkey hunting??



## Arrow3 (Jan 14, 2008)

Lets hear where y'all are hunting across the state....


----------



## fflintlock (Jan 14, 2008)

Paulding Forest, with a bow or flintlock in hand, no calling, just set'n up on a travel route 
Can't hardly wait neither !


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 14, 2008)

*hmmmm....*

Are we expected to tell the truth?????


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 14, 2008)

trkyhntr70 said:


> Are we expected to tell the truth?????



Yep....

I hunted redlands and BF grant last year....Ive got a couple more I might try this year.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 14, 2008)

Cohutta..........separates the MEN from the BOYS........


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 14, 2008)

I hunt alot of them from, middle ga, to the mountains...
I try to stay where there hot. I hunted 6 of them last year.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 14, 2008)

trkyhntr70 said:


> I hunt alot of them from, middle ga, to the mountains...
> I try to stay where there hot. I hunted 6 of them last year.



Thanks for telling us...


----------



## Gadget (Jan 14, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> Thanks for telling us...




I met tryhuntr70 in unicoi, I know some of his spots.......... send me pm.......


----------



## DS7418 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Cohutta WMA*



Gadget said:


> Cohutta..........separates the MEN from the BOYS........




 Same here, Cohutta WMA. I hunt it every year cause I live next to it.. It is tough, no freebies up here in the mountains.


----------



## pnome (Jan 14, 2008)

I got drawn for the quota hunt at John's Mountain last year and I ended up hunting there almost exclusively.  Saw only about 6 birds, but loved every minute of it.  That is a beautiful WMA.  One of my favorites.  I'll definitely be back for more this season.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ya  dont think I would share that with everyone do ya??
Ok I did hunt Dawson Forest, Blue Ridge, Coopers Creek.
Last year.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 14, 2008)

if I go it will be WMA's   any advice would be helpful


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 14, 2008)

trkyhntr70 said:


> Ya  dont think I would share that with everyone do ya??
> Ok I did hunt Dawson Forest, Blue Ridge, Coopers Creek.
> Last year.




Not asking for GPS coordinates....


I'll get them from gadget....


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 14, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> Not asking for GPS coordinates....
> 
> 
> I'll get them from gadget....



Ill tell ya what I will exchange info or a hunt, Hunt would be you guide me on your choice and I guide you on my choice???


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 14, 2008)

Gadget, You didnt give up a wma??? Or was it Cohutta??


----------



## Gadget (Jan 14, 2008)

trkyhntr70 said:


> Gadget, You didnt give up a wma??? Or was it Cohutta??






I was just kidding, didn't tell Brandon anything. I wouldn't do somebody like that.......


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 14, 2008)

Gadget said:


> I was just kidding, didn't tell Brandon anything. I wouldn't do somebody like that.......



 All in good fun buddy; As long as you didnt tell right


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 14, 2008)

trkyhntr70 said:


> Ill tell ya what I will exchange info or a hunt, Hunt would be you guide me on your choice and I guide you on my choice???



We might could work something out...


----------



## wack em (Jan 14, 2008)

Lake russell


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 15, 2008)

lake russell, clarks hill, cedar creek, and one of my favorites..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... ran out of typing room


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 15, 2008)

yeah, I hunted that one, too.


----------



## jonboy (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey Arrow 3, just curious , is it me or do the birds just not gobble a lot on Redlands? I hunt mostly during the week and only heard 1 bird gobble on the whole place last year and that was in May and I killed him a beautiful 4 year old bird.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 15, 2008)

birds dont gobble on redlands because there aint no birds on redands


----------



## SCPO (Jan 15, 2008)

joe kurz. it is near my home. see that they are not going to open it this year for public hunts only 3 quotas.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 15, 2008)

SCPO said:


> joe kurz. it is near my home. see that they are not going to open it this year for public hunts only 3 quotas.




Yep, too many people been hunting it. They'll probably do that to a couple other wma's too.


----------



## BubbaD (Jan 15, 2008)

SCPO said:


> joe kurz. it is near my home. see that they are not going to open it this year for public hunts only 3 quotas.



Joe Kurz is mine too. Kind of glad they are going to limit the hunts


----------



## turky93 (Jan 15, 2008)

you dont see many good posts about it,but clybel is a pretty good place for turkey.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 15, 2008)

turky93 said:


> you dont see many good posts about it,but clybel is a pretty good place for turkey.




used to have the highest success rate for many years, until Rum Creek took over.


public land I plan on hunting this year, as of right now, is Oconee NF, Talladega NF and maybe Big Cypress NP again this year.


----------



## Dupree (Jan 15, 2008)

paulding forest is #1 and west point is my #2, although while I was at ABAC I enjoyed chasing birds at horse creek.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 15, 2008)

I've hunted Redlands, Cedar Creek and B.F.Grant WMAs for turkeys but B.F.Grant is just a special place during the springtime even if there ain't any turkeys down there !!!!!!


----------



## BubbaD (Jan 15, 2008)

Gadget said:


> used to have the highest success rate for many years, until Rum Creek took over.
> 
> 
> public land I plan on hunting this year, as of right now, is Oconee NF, ......



NOOOOO! Say it aint so! There are no birds in the ONF Talladega will be much better


----------



## Gadget (Jan 15, 2008)

BubbaD said:


> NOOOOO! Say it aint so! There are no birds in the ONF Talladega will be much better




Oh don't worry, not doing any personal hunting, just guiding a few clients................. bout 10 of em.


----------



## BubbaD (Jan 15, 2008)

Gadget said:


> Oh don't worry, not doing any personal hunting, just guiding a few clients................. bout 10 of em.



Hmmm I may have to get your coordinates....just to make sure we dont over lap  

I'll be guiding 2 or 3 myself. One of them being gatrapper. Gonna need all the ONF I can handle


----------



## threadfin-nole (Jan 15, 2008)

Blanton Creek and West Point.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 15, 2008)

BubbaD said:


> Joe Kurz is mine too. Kind of glad they are going to limit the hunts


----------



## Booner Killa (Jan 16, 2008)

Oconee NF!!! I hunted Redlands for half of a Sat once. It looked like I285 on that place w/ folks. There were more do nothins on that place than I've ever seen before!!!! It's funny lookin back on it now but it sure wasn't then!!!


----------



## dognducks (Jan 16, 2008)

I've hunted paulding forest a few times but really never got into it hard because i have a few other places to hunt. This year i'm planning on hunting it pretty hard though because i don't have classes before 1:00 and don't want to over hunt my other spots.


----------



## blindhog (Jan 16, 2008)

Underground Atlanta


----------



## frankpell (Jan 17, 2008)

*Wma Turkeys*

Who Said Redlands Dont Have Birds,i Kill Or Call Up Birds There Every Year.now I Havent Heard Or Seen Any Birds Lake Russle.if Someone Wants To Find Birds On Redlands Let Me Know I Might Share Some Of My Honey Hole Spots


----------



## jonboy (Jan 17, 2008)

frankpell said:


> Who Said Redlands Dont Have Birds,i Kill Or Call Up Birds There Every Year.now I Havent Heard Or Seen Any Birds Lake Russle.if Someone Wants To Find Birds On Redlands Let Me Know I Might Share Some Of My Honey Hole Spots



I would like to know a couple of spots.I only heard 1 bird gobble on Redlands this year and that was in early May.I've only tried the lower end or lake end of Redlands.


----------



## Jack Flynn (Jan 17, 2008)

It's good that no SE Ga. WMA's are listed


----------



## Jasper (Jan 17, 2008)

Jack Flynn said:


> It's good that no SE Ga. WMA's are listed



Talked to an expert turkey biologist and he said by far the best WMAs for huge, unpressured, easy to kill gobblers are Altamaha, Clyhole Swamp, Paulk's Pasture, Phiziny Swamp, Townsend, Sansavilla, Rogers, Little Satilla and Dixon Memorial..............


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 17, 2008)

I'll tell yall what.GO to cedar creek wma opening weekend.Its a once in a lifetime experience


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 17, 2008)

GA DAWG said:


> I'll tell yall what.GO to cedar creek wma opening weekend.Its a once in a lifetime experience



i will agree with that


----------



## Gadget (Jan 17, 2008)

GA DAWG said:


> I'll tell yall what.GO to cedar creek wma opening weekend.Its a once in a lifetime experience




Try paulding forest too............. always a good show on opening day.....


----------

